# 8th Air Force personnel memorial. Alconbury. England.



## hedge hopper (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## hedge hopper (Jun 23, 2013)

A few that I took 20-06-2013 at Alconbury airfield.


----------



## hedge hopper (Jun 23, 2013)

The explosion took place a couple of hundred yards the other-side of the Control Tower seen in these photographs.
Memorial marks lives lost 70 years ago at RAF Alconbury


----------



## evangilder (Jun 23, 2013)

Is Alconbury still open? It was active in the 80s.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 23, 2013)

The admin/housing area is still used to accommodate personnel serving at RAF Molesworth but the operational airfield side was sold off after flight ops ended in the mid-90's...sadly!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 23, 2013)

One of my tech school classmates was stationed there while I was at Lakenheath.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2013)

I was there for some TV filming about 8 years ago, and, as Buff mentioned, the airfield was closed, although it still had MoD Police on the gates and second entrance.
The TV company I was advising at the time were using the HAS's, and the Command Center, the latter a huge, purpose-built NBC equipped bunker, for use in time of war, most of which was underground, and had access for trucks, through very thick, blast proof doors, sunk into shafts between the 'floors'. It had been built at a cost of £13 *million*, just three years before the airfield closed!
At the time I was there, one of the 'Top Gear' programmes was being filmed also, out on the runway, and one of the 'super cars' being used ended up a wreck - something _not_ shown in the TV show!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2013)




----------

